# Fühlt ihr euch alt? Dieser Marvel-Klassiker ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt!



## Icetii (3. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fühlt ihr euch alt? Dieser Marvel-Klassiker ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Fühlt ihr euch alt? Dieser Marvel-Klassiker ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2022)

Ein moderner Genre-Klassiker!


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Mai 2022)

Hätte nicht gedacht dass es doch schon 20 Jahre waren....


----------



## fud1974 (3. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein moderner Genre-Klassiker!



Witzig, dass man plötzlich von Filmen, die man noch als "irgendwie ein noch so halbwegs aktueller Film" einstufte (alternativ auch als "Wieso machen die ein Reboot? Der war doch noch ganz frisch!! Wie, es gibt schon zwei Reboots?")
20 Jahre alt ist und ein "Genre Klassiker".

Das ist wie wenn man heute ein Auto sieht mit "H" Kennzeichen für die Zulassung als historisches Fahrzeug und sich denkt 
 "Häh? Bei dem Modell war ich doch noch bei der Präsentation im Autohaus, das war doch erst.... ähh......  .. .. Oh......  "


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2022)

Hatte ich vor einigen Wochen erst nochmal angesehen. Man sieht dieser Trilogie deutlich an dass sie alt ist. Aber 20 Jahre klingt doch irgendwie ziemlich surreal. Aber das ist mir schon bei einigen vermeintlich noch nicht so alten Filmen aufgefallen. 
Jünger fühlt man sich so definitiv nicht. 😄


----------



## MarcHammel (3. Mai 2022)

Seit 20 Jahren guck ich bekloppte Comic-Verfilmungen und werd dem nicht müde.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2022)

Ich fühle mich nicht alt, ich bin es nur.

Auch bei den Herr der Ringe Filmen oder der Star Wars Prequel Trilogie wird mir immer wieder bewusst, wie viel Zeit vergangen ist. Unangenehm.


----------



## Loosa (3. Mai 2022)

Jepp, da bin ich bei Neawoulf, werde alt aber fühle mich nicht so. Unangenehm' aber nicht wirklich, is' halt  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Als Kind waren die Leut' in meinem Alter wirklich 'alt'. Speziell auf dem Land. Ganz hart, sie im Hauskleid mit Blumenmuster, er kommt heim und bestellt erstmal ein Bier. 
(Hm, bei meinem letzten Klassentreffen fehlte eigentlich fast nur die Schürze zu dem Stereotyp.  )

Aber bei meinen Neffen gibt es dieses Bild nicht mehr. 'Alt' ist für die eine sehr andere Definition. Und ist es doch genauso für uns. Keiner ist gezwungen alt zu werden, nur weil die Wehwehchen zunehmen.

Achja, bei meiner neuen Firma bin ich deutlich der Älteste. Und merke es keine Sekunde. 
Was aber auch nix Neues ist. Die Frage ist einfach, wie man miteinander umgeht. Dass man das Gegenüber, egal welches Alter, ernst nimmt.
Bei einem Dorffest saß ich mal an einem Tisch nur mit Mädels, 15 bis 95. Und es wurde einfach geredet und sich ausgetauscht. Keine wusste irgendwas besser, jede hatte eine Geschichte zu erzählen, lustig, lehrreich... und die Damen schnapselten mich sowas von unter den Tisch.
Fragten noch über Jahre, ob ich nicht mal wieder kommen mag.


----------



## fud1974 (4. Mai 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Jepp, da bin ich bei Neawoulf, werde alt aber fühle mich nicht so. Unangenehm' aber nicht wirklich, is' halt  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Als Kind waren die Leut' in meinem Alter wirklich 'alt'. (...)
> 
> Aber bei meinen Neffen gibt es dieses Bild nicht mehr. 'Alt' ist für die eine sehr andere Definition. Und ist es doch genauso für uns. Keiner ist gezwungen alt zu werden, nur weil die Wehwehchen zunehmen.



Ich befürchte ja so ein bisschen das denkt man nur dass man selber nicht "alt" wird.. das älter werden mag heute etwas anders verlaufen, aber ich denke die "Jungen" (die eh einen inneren Drang haben sich zu differenzieren) werden sich schon ihren Teil denken und dich als "älter" abgestempelt haben, nur das hauen sie einem nicht unbedingt ins Gesicht.

Ich merk das dann immer bei anderen Gelegenheiten dass man völlig "out-of-touch" ist .. ohne es erst zu merken, das redet man sich auch schön. Und das ging schon unseren Eltern ähnlich vermutlich.

Aber hey, that's life.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (4. Mai 2022)

Den hab ich damals mit einem meiner besten Kindheitsfreunde im Kino geguckt, als es in meiner Heimat-Kleinstadt noch ein solches gab. Das hatte nur eine Kasse, wo man auch gleich Popcorn, Snacks und Getränke bekommen hat, und auch nur einen Saal. Hach, da werden Erinnerungen wach. Und mal wieder die Erkenntnis, dass ich sehr froh bin, nach dem Abi weggezogen zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Den hab ich damals mit einem meiner besten Kindheitsfreunde im Kino geguckt, als es in meiner Heimat-Kleinstadt noch ein solches gab. Das hatte nur eine Kasse, wo man auch gleich Popcorn, Snacks und Getränke bekommen hat, und auch nur einen Saal. Hach, da werden Erinnerungen wach. Und mal wieder die Erkenntnis, dass ich sehr froh bin, nach dem Abi weggezogen zu sein.


Und was machst du heute? Streamst vom Wohnzimmer aus. ^^


----------



## fud1974 (4. Mai 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die Erkenntnis, dass ich sehr froh bin, nach dem Abi weggezogen zu sein.



Tja.. nur deswegen wird das in solchen Orten auch nie besser sondern geht immer nur bergab. 
Ich hatte im Geburtsort auch ein Kino (als ich noch ganz jung war sogar mehrere). 

Irgendwann war das Kino wo wir einen Gutteil unserer Jugend verbrachten zu. Irgendwie unvorstellbar damals für mich. Andererseits sah es in den Orten drumherum auch nicht anders aus. Da ist echt viel weggestorben was wir damals als Selbstverständlichkeit annahmen.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Mai 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Tja.. nur deswegen wird das in solchen Orten auch nie besser sondern geht immer nur bergab.
> Ich hatte im Geburtsort auch ein Kino (als ich noch ganz jung war sogar mehrere).
> 
> Irgendwann war das Kino wo wir einen Gutteil unserer Jugend verbrachten zu. Irgendwie unvorstellbar damals für mich. Andererseits sah es in den Orten drumherum auch nicht anders aus. Da ist echt viel weggestorben was wir damals als Selbstverständlichkeit annahmen.



Da hatten wir bei uns mehr Glück. Unser Dorfkino hat irgendwann in den 90ern dichtgemacht, allerdings hat sich dann ein, zwei Jahre später ein Verein gebildet, der das übernommen hat. Die haben das komplett renoviert und es dient seither nicht nur als Kino sondern auch als Veranstaltungsort und für Konzerte etc. und wurde jetzt kürzlich noch einmal modernisiert und ist populärer denn je.

Ich war ja in den 80ern und frühen 90ern oft da und muss schon sagen, das war damals eine verrauchte Gammelbude, davon ist heute nichts mehr zu merken. Auch wenn es von der Technik lange nicht mit den großen Kinoketten mithalten kann. 

Wobei es mit dem Ort allerdings seit etlichen Jahren nicht bergab sondern bergauf geht, obwohl in einer wirtschaftlich schwachen Gegend gelegen steigen die Immobilienpreise rasant, da der Ort direkt zwischen zwei mehr oder minder größeren Städten liegt und viele Familien aus diesen Städten, die ein Eigenheim wollen, dahin ziehen.


----------



## Calewin (5. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Seit 20 Jahren guck ich bekloppte Comic-Verfilmungen und werd dem nicht müde.


Ein paar Abnutzungserscheinungen gibt es mittlerweile.
Aber in Ermangelung richtig guter Alternativen, erscheint auch der abstruseste Superheldenfilm irgendwie attraktiv. 
Wünsche mir mal wieder Filme wie Fight Club.


----------



## MarcHammel (5. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ein paar Abnutzungserscheinungen gibt es mittlerweile.


Jeden finde ich natürlich auch nicht gut. Aber Abnutzungserscheinungen treten nach meinem persönlichen Gefühl irgendwie nicht auf. 



Calewin schrieb:


> Aber in Ermangelung richtig guter Alternativen, erscheint auch der abstruseste Superheldenfilm irgendwie attraktiv.


Alternativen gibt es eigentlich genug. Und wenn es nur osteuropäische Arthouse-Filme sind.


----------



## Calewin (5. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Alternativen gibt es eigentlich genug. Und wenn es nur osteuropäische Arthouse-Filme sind.


Um Gottes Willen…ich sprach von Alternativen. 😜


----------



## Loosa (5. Mai 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ja so ein bisschen das denkt man nur dass man selber nicht "alt" wird.. das älter werden mag heute etwas anders verlaufen, aber ich denke die "Jungen" (die eh einen inneren Drang haben sich zu differenzieren) werden sich schon ihren Teil denken und dich als "älter" abgestempelt haben, nur das hauen sie einem nicht unbedingt ins Gesicht.


Alt werden ist leicht. Kann man aber eben auch selbst beeinflussen. ^^

Zu meiner Aussage, von wegen die Auffassung von "alt" ist eine andere? Meine Neffen sprachen dabei nicht über mich. Da ging es um Oma. Oder Ähnliches, weil nicht nicht nur einmal (hm, vielleicht war ich da doch auch mal Thema 🤔).
Schwesterherz konnte das nur bestätigen. Alter wird von denen anders beurteilt oder gesehen. Vielleicht ja auch, weil wir einfach älter werden und dabei fitter bleiben? 

Außerdem starteten Familien vor nicht langer Zeit noch um's Alter 20 (vor etwas längerer Zeit darunter ). Heute sind wir über 30?



Calewin schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen…ich sprach von Alternativen. 😜


Alt-ernativen, wenn schon.


----------

